# BMW alarm/engine disable?



## iwant330i (Nov 3, 2003)

My 330i came prewired for an alarm system. I was looking at the BMW factory alarm, which is simply a siren with door-open sensor, internal motion sensor, and tilt sensor.

Does BMW have an alarm with engine disable? Does BMW provide any BMW engine disabling function? I was told by my dealer that without the BMW key, the engine would not start since there's a security chip embedded within the key. That seems like a farce, because I also got a valet key, which is a simple piece of plastic! 

What options do I have for installing an alarm with engine kill? Can I add this on after I install the BMW factory alarm?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

just go with the BMW alarm system, and maybe add a shock sensor to it.
the valet key has a transponder chip too.
no way to start the car (without a spare ECU and a MoDiC) without the keys coded to the car.

thieves could still tow it though. the tilt sensor in the bmw alarm would go off though.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Orient330iNYC is right. The "valet" key is not a valet key ... BMW stopped distributing valet keys in 2003. Believe it or not, the plastic key also has a chip ... according to BMW.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

Plastic key definitely has a chip in it.. 
I install remote starts and this car can not be started remotely without using the signal from that key in a special module.

As far as the alarm disabling the car ...nope, as soon as the ignition is turned on the alarm is disarmed.


----------



## iwant330i (Nov 3, 2003)

CWolfey said:


> As far as the alarm disabling the car ...nope, as soon as the ignition is turned on the alarm is disarmed.


I guess that would be a moot point, since the car can't be started without the keys. Had I lost my keys, that would be my dumb mistake.

So the factory alarm is a good bet? I'll be doing it for my own personal peace of mind, since if a thief really wants it, he'd figure out a way to get it. On the other hand, I think LoJack has its advantages as well. Are there any other alternatives I should think about?


----------



## mickey513 (Jun 12, 2003)

You don't need lojack, the car is pretty much thief proof unless someone got a hold of your keys. I would be more worried of vandals then someone stealing your car.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

lsedels said:


> BMW stopped distributing valet keys in 2003.


So new 3ers only come with 3 keys instead of 4???


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

sergiok said:


> So new 3ers only come with 3 keys instead of 4???


YUP.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

iwant330i said:


> My 330i came prewired for an alarm system. I was looking at the BMW factory alarm, which is simply a siren with door-open sensor, internal motion sensor, and tilt sensor.
> 
> Does BMW have an alarm with engine disable? Does BMW provide any BMW engine disabling function? I was told by my dealer that without the BMW key, the engine would not start since there's a security chip embedded within the key. That seems like a farce, because I also got a valet key, which is a simple piece of plastic!
> 
> What options do I have for installing an alarm with engine kill? Can I add this on after I install the BMW factory alarm?


It's not a farce. That black plastic ring around the ignition lock cylinder actually contains the antenna and IIRC the module is under the driver's side dash.

Every 3er I've heard of being stolen (without a key) has been dragged onto a flatbed.


----------



## BM-MAN (Jun 13, 2003)

Very good explanation...



Dave 330i said:


> iwant330i said:
> 
> 
> > M was told by my dealer that without the BMW key, the engine would not start since there's a security chip embedded within the key. That seems like a farce, because I also got a valet key, which is a simple piece of plastic! QUOTE]
> ...


----------

